# Emulador de efecto triodo con transistores bipolares



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2018)

Como lo indica el título, este esquema intenta aproximar la respuesta del circuito a la forma de trabajo de un triodo de potencia.
Fue _*"Tomado prestado"*_  de un foro de músicos 

La idea es emplearlo como sustituto de una etapa valvular pura y por lo menos en teoría obtener su sonido sin las complicaciones que ello conlleva, válvulas, transformadores, tensiones altas, Etc. 

Según me cuenta el Sr. Multisim, a niveles de señal bajo <200mV no pasa nada notable.
A medida que aumenta la señal de entrada, la señal de salida comienza a deformarse haciendo "Pancita"en lugar de recortarse, parecido a lo que haría un valvular.












​


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2018)

Me alegra saber que no soy el único que toma cosas "prestadas" de otros foros todo sea en nombre del conocimiento


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 16, 2018)

Buenos  días. Gracias por la publicación de tan atractivo circuito. Estamos ante un previo ???? Un amplificador de cascos ???
Reitero mi agradecimiento y un saludo.

El artículo dice esto: "El siguiente esquema muestra una etapa de ganancia completa adaptada para su uso dentro de un amplificador"  y esto "La ganancia total es de 17.3dB"
He hecho la pregunta anterior y he aclarado con éste post mi pregunta: Si empieza a "funcionar" con 200 mv y tiene una ganancia de más de 17 dB ¿¿¿¿ Cómo se "encuadra" o aplica en una cadena de audio éste atractivo circuito ???
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2018)

El engendro se coloca entre un previo y una etapa de potencia poco sensible o se intercala un potenciómetro.
A unos 2000mV de excursión de salida la deformación se hace bastante visible.


----------



## julianchos (Feb 28, 2018)

Hola, este circuito funciona si a la salida se le conecta un amplificador con transistores mosfet o no funcionaria correctamente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2018)

Por que no ? , sólo hace una adaptación-modificación de la forma de la onda


----------



## julianchos (Feb 28, 2018)

ok, muchas gracias


----------



## revivocelulares (Sep 29, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes y pido disculpas por revivir el tema, pero hace varios días que lo estoy mirando y me parece muy interesante.
Realicé la simulasión el Proteus y en teoria funciona muy bien.
Mi duda es con respecto al valor del capacitor C3 que no se entiende muy bien el valor, si alguien me pudiera dar un mano con eso lo agradecería. Asi puedo continuar con el diseño del pcb.
Desde ya muchas gracais.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2020)

1n = 1 nanoFaradio = 0,001 uF = 1000 pico


----------



## revivocelulares (Sep 29, 2020)

Muchas Gracias DosMetros, me parecía que era 1nf.
Voy a realizar el pcb, y cuando lo tenga terminado en estos días posteo las imagenes y los archivos.
Saludos.


----------



## revivocelulares (Sep 29, 2020)

Les cuento que ya compre todos los componentes, lo único que no conceguí fue el 2N4401, en su lugar usaré el BC337 que tiene características similares, pero lo tendré que montar al reves porque tiene los pines invertidos con respecto al 2N4401.


----------



## revivocelulares (Oct 3, 2020)

Bueno, ya tengo la pcb, les dejo una foto de como me quedó.
Este finde lo armo y lo pruebo y luego les comento. Si funciona bien, subiré los archivos correspondientes para que el que quiera lo pueda montar.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 3, 2020)

El acabado impresionante, pero veo pistas extremadamente juntas con pistas de orificios de componentes....comprueba que no esten en cortocircuito.....
De hecho hay un corto en el orificio de la margen superior derecha, amplia la foto en la pantalla de un movil......
Sin las gafas he encontrado 4 cortos.....


----------



## revivocelulares (Oct 3, 2020)

Hoal Juan Carlos, Si en realidad eran dos cortos como bien indicas pero ya están solucionados, fueron error mio a la hora del planchado.
Ya esta toda recontra revisada bajo el microscopio y pude resolver los dos cortos que tenía.
Igual gracias por los comentarios.
Saludos y comienza el montaje.
Juan Carlos, esta es la primera pcb que hago proteus, si hay pistas muy juntas, pero igual ya no hay ningún corto. 
Igual lo voy a montar al circuito, si obtengo lo resultados que estoy esperando la voy a rediseñar con KiCad (que estoy mas familiarizado).
Saludos y agradezco de corazon sus opiniones y comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2020)

Además de los cortos, alcancé a ver una pista cortada   

Lado mas a la izquierda de la placa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2020)

revivocelulares dijo:


> Igual lo voy a montar al circuito, si obtengo lo resultados que estoy esperando la voy a rediseñar con KiCad (que estoy mas familiarizado).


Eso sería una excelente alternativa por que el diseño de ese PCB es poco menos que un desastre si se pretende "plancharlo".
El que lo hizo no tiene NPI de las dimensiones de los PCB.


----------



## malesi (Jul 4, 2021)

revivocelulares dijo:


> Bueno, ya tengo la pcb, les dejo una foto de como me quedó.
> Este finde lo armo y lo pruebo y luego les comento. Si funciona bien, subiré los archivos correspondientes para que el que quiera lo pueda montar.
> Saludos.


¿Y la prueba en que quedo?


----------



## revivocelulares (Jul 14, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> ¿Y la prueba en que quedo?



Hola, la prueba quedó en que el sonido que entrega es muy pobre y apagado, no se parece en nada al sonido que entrega un tríodo o doble triodo.
A mi no me gustó el sonido del emulador.
Saludos.


----------

